# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.399 released:  21th Apr, 2017

## mohamed73

*▼ Changes in this version: ▼*
 Introducing P2P(BitTorrent) support download
- Built with Aria2, to enable this function you have to allow the firewall to open when you're prompted to do so
-  To prevent data corruptions, specially to users with limited internet  connection, files bigger than 1GB should be downloaded using BitTorrent.
- Download tasks were cached, so you can resume later (Check "Autosave Unfinished Downloads" in Settings) 
Introducing new app module: UFI CHIP Prog
- Support SPI NOR Flash, SPI EEprom and I2C EEprom chip
- Support various type of chip with fast and easy user interface
- Support for Read, Write, Erase, Verify and Blank check as well as BP Unlock function for some SPI Flashes
- Usefull for BIOS recovery, Router flashing and so on
- Documentations and Adapter comming soon 
Introducing new UFIBOX firmware version 1.10
- UFI software version 1.2.0.399 requires UFIBOX with fw version 1.10  
Support Files changes:
- Over 3.3TB compressed files uploaded to the support servers 
- Added many popular brands to Android directory 
- Added Schematics, QCN files and USB Drivers 
eMMC ToolBox changes: 
ADD: Auto retry handling in case of un-successfull "Read" because of chips bad block
ADD: Auto set partition config based on firmware selection on Factory Image write.
ADD: SANDISK chip Smart and Health report
BUGFIX: Special Task, Resize function was not handled correctly in some case.
BUGFIX: FFU routine improved, in some rare case ffu might not be performed correctly. 
Android ToolBox changes: 
ADD: Android SDK Path setting(adb.exe and fastboot.exe path)
ADD: Confirmation dialog before auto extracting firmwares
ADD: Special Task menu on the ADB Tab(removed Tool sub tab)
Most function requires devices to be rooted
This menus were dinamically changed based on the connected phone.
Implemented tasks:
- Clean Viruses 
- OEM-Unlock 
- [Xiaomi] Disable Mi Cloud
- [Samsung] Exit Factory Mode
ADD: Support for MT6750,MT6755(Helio P10),MT6757(Helio P20),MT6795(Helio X10),MT6797(Helio X20)
- Note that most of Helio SoC was fused during production time so -
some partition might be protected for erase and write, in this case only full erase allowed.
ADD: Special Task (MediaTek Tab) menus for:
- [Oppo] Clear Region Lock
- [Coolpad] Exit Factory Mode
- [ASUS] Disable Demo Live
ADD: Enabled erase function for Qualcomm firehose mode(as many users request)
ADD: Special Task (Qualcomm Tab) menus for:
- Full erase
- Full erase (including boot)
- [Coolpad] Exit Factory Mode
- [Oppo] Exit Fastboot Mode
ADD: "Auto sparse" option on fastboot flashing
Some "system.img" files greater than 2GB may cause fastboot crashes(depend on the fastboot version)
If this option checked, files greater than 2GB will be "sparsed"
BUGFIX: Fastboot detection after reboot bug introduced in version 1.2.0.390
BUGFIX: Workaround for "delayed loading" when opening UFI Android ToolBox

----------

